# My only blood red oscar



## trophsmania (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi i'm very new here!!
Just want to show u guys my only oscar










With other fishes










All in a big tank










Thanks for watching


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Where did you get that? And how much was he?


----------



## joeyballz (Jul 1, 2008)

I think Oscarlover wants to know where you got him and how much he was..but that's just a guess


----------



## oscarlover43055 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well, my computer froze and i didn't know if it posted or not. Then I had to log back in and it went to some reply thing....


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Triple posts deleted...

Very cool fish  What shop did you get him at?


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never seen an oscar with that intense red before...


----------



## trophsmania (Jul 18, 2008)

oscarlover43055 said:


> Where did you get that? And how much was he?


I bought it from the local aquarium shop in Bangkok.. the price is around 35 US$ each..

I wanted him to be a tank mate for my Siamese tigers and help them to be more beautiful.. and it worked very well there..

Only problem is he eats like pig..... :lol:

Thanks everyone,,,i will keeping update


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

how long have you kept it? any loss in the color?


----------



## trophsmania (Jul 18, 2008)

Blu-ray said:


> how long have you kept it? any loss in the color?


I have kept him for 1 and a half month.. 
Do not have any loss in color...since i give him mostly shrimp
:thumb:


----------



## Blu-ray (Apr 28, 2008)

I thought it might be a dyed one! still don't know, but dyed ones lose their color in a short time I think.

spectacular oscar anyway!


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Lot on controversy as to whether bloody red oscars are dyed are not. As far as I know, it's just a rare-ish color morph. Couldn't tell you for sure.


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

artemis1 said:


> Lot on controversy as to whether bloody red oscars are dyed are not. As far as I know, it's just a rare-ish color morph. Couldn't tell you for sure.


It is my understanding that they are line bred.


----------



## FishJunki (Jul 20, 2008)

He's awesome!!


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

wow!
 
the best looking oscar i ever seen... :thumb: 
:drooling:

ps
who the dats fighting with?
i see split tails...


----------



## trophsmania (Jul 18, 2008)

Blu-ray said:


> I thought it might be a dyed one! still don't know, but dyed ones lose their color in a short time I think.
> 
> spectacular oscar anyway!


Yeah!! they are line breed... especially for my little oscar here!! He has never loss his color..
This photo was taken this evening.. His color still doing great









Thanks everyone

Hi jordanroda... my dats fight each other every day... I still don't know why.. :-?


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumb: Incredible color! :thumb: 
Any known health issues from the line breeding to get to this specimen?


----------

